# ME & PowerCraft PARTING COMPANY



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

ME & PowerCraft PARTING COMPANY

It's time for me and the PowerCraft to part company so I'm putting it up for sale.
It's a 1995 18 HP twin cyl.with a 46''deck in good shape.

Anyone have any idea what it's worth?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Monkey Ward/Power Craft/Defunct/MTD stamped look-alikes/7+years old (designed to last 3 to four seasons)!!

Not much, but whatever you can get!! Let your consience be your true guide in dealing with your fellow man!!

Dean


----------

